# Need help with recordings (vocal)



## Future_teacher (May 1, 2007)

My voice teacher just assigned me seven pieces. I only have a recording of one of them (Du Bist die Ruh). I don't mind buying recordings but because I need a few of them I would love some recommendations on the best recordings of the following:

Thy Hand Belinda (When I Am Laid In Earth)-Gluck
If Music Be The Food Of Love-Purcell
Ich Atmet Einen Linden Duft-Mahler
Du Ring An Meinem Finger-R. Schumann
Buttercup's Aria-Gilbert & Sullivan
Ici Bas-Faure

Thanks.


----------

